# 70-300L with Kenko 1.4 TC on 6D



## oscaroo (Jan 16, 2013)

The Kenko reported to camera as f8 at 300mm and the camera AF'd.
Weird! I like it. I may buy the TC. It was my friend's
It was the 300 pro DXG or something or other.


----------



## GaryJ (Jan 16, 2013)

Makes me want to put mine on my 70-300L and wack it on the 7D,don't remember the IQ being that good,nice to see cars driving on the correct side of road.


----------



## GaryJ (Jan 16, 2013)

just shot some night indoor flash shots,focus no probs,sharpness impressive,wonder why Canon don't make one to cash in on the 70-300L owners.


----------



## Vivid Color (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you for this helpful information. I recently bought the 70-300L for an upcoming African photo safari and I've been thinking about getting the Kenko 1.4 TC. I have both the 6D and the T1i. Any further thought/advice on the Kenko or other TCs would be appreciated. For example, I know that there are other TCs on the market, such as Tamron's and Sigma's, yet I haven't been able to find much in direct comparisons to the Kenko. The comparisons generally seem to be between the 3rd party and Canon, which isn't helpful since the Canon TC won't work on the 70-300L. Your comments as well as postings or links to other photos taken with the 70-300L with a 1.4 TC attached will be appreciated.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 16, 2013)

Vivid Color said:


> Your comments as well as postings or links to other photos taken with the 70-300L with a 1.4 TC attached will be appreciated.



Just for the record since I'm on crop and not ff: In my experience with the 70-300L + 1.4x Kenko tc there is a visible sharpness loss but it's clearly better than cropping and that's the important thing. Single point af @f8 on 60d is prone to hunting with low contrast objects (multipoint af is much better), but mostly in these situations the shutter speed in acceptable iso range prohibits shooting on crop anyway.

I mostly use the Kenko for static shots like sunsets and tele shots of buildings, sometimes for a couple shots in the zoo - but for the price it's a very valuable companion for the 70-300L and usable on any other like the 100L.


----------



## oscaroo (Jan 16, 2013)

70-300L does "work" with canon TC, but you have to zoom in the lens to 300mm before you attach the TC.
I only have access to the Kenko one as it's a friends. I do have access to a 2x canon TC but I don't plan on going to the trouble of getting it.

Funnily enough, my needs for the Kenko are for the 70-300L (also for a south african safari!) and for the the *drumroll* sigma 8-16mm to make it work w/o cropping on the FF. As per my other thread.


----------



## JohanCruyff (Jan 16, 2013)

oscaroo said:


> The Kenko reported to camera as f8 at 300mm and the camera AF'd.
> Weird! I like it. I may buy the TC. It was my friend's
> It was the 300 pro DXG or something or other.


 
Thank you.  
I'd like to know whether 6D and/or other FF Camera (5D2, 5D3) can focus with the EF 100-400 L IS with the Kenko 1.4 TC or not.


----------



## oscaroo (Jan 16, 2013)

Vivid Color said:


> Your comments as well as postings or links to other photos taken with the 70-300L with a 1.4 TC attached will be appreciated.


I have a bad a reputation at work for "damaging (my own) camera gear" so my buddies with cameras don't like lending me stuff for too long  Thus, I'm returning the TC today. If/When I get one I may put more pics up if I remember.


----------



## oscaroo (Jan 16, 2013)

JohanCruyff said:


> I'd like to know whether 6D and/or other FF Camera (5D2, 5D3) can focus with the EF 100-400 L IS with the Kenko 1.4 TC or not.



A buddy at work has one. I'll see if he can bring it in to work one day so I can give it a quick whirl there.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 16, 2013)

oscaroo said:


> I have a bad a reputation at work for "damaging (my own) camera gear" so my buddies with cameras don't like lending me stuff for too long



:-> me, too - but here the Kenko tc is also a good purchase - it's rather inexpensive, sturdy, very compact (in comparison to Canon's tc) and should be hard to damage since the glass is not protruding but safe in the tc's center.


----------



## oscaroo (Jan 17, 2013)

JohanCruyff said:


> I'd like to know whether 6D and/or other FF Camera (5D2, 5D3) can focus with the EF 100-400 L IS with the Kenko 1.4 TC or not.



On second thoughts, I won't ask to borrow the lens from my friend. There are other posts on the internet that state that the 100-400 does AF on many bodies with the Kenko.



Marsu42 said:


> :-> me, too - but here the Kenko tc is also a good purchase - it's rather inexpensive, sturdy, very compact (in comparison to Canon's tc) and should be hard to damage since the glass is not protruding but safe in the tc's center.



I agree. I just need money now. My photo budget is at -615. Yes, that's right, I owe myself money!
I'm borrowing a 2x Kenko that's really old for the weekend. I'll see how that compares.


----------

